

Wolfram Alpha Pioneer Grant - zkirill

http://products.wolframalpha.com/api/pricing.html<p>Has anyone here ever applied for this? Have you been successful? Please share your experience.
======
nickpinkston
They told me at a conference that you can use the API or even subset of
Wolfram's tech (compiled, not source). I believe the licensing is complicated
though. I'd like to see Wolfram become a little more open about letting other
use their awesome code/function base.

The API and Pioneer Grants are a good start.

